# Apex or Pinpoint?



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Guys. I just finally finished setting up my tank after six months of waiting. I am contemplating if I should invest on an Apex controller or stick with my pinpoint PH monitor. I made a mistake of buying all equipments first before buying the tank out of excitement but I am sure I can have a use for these pinpoints I purchased last year. I am willing to upgrade to Apex though if there is a huge difference. 

These are the equips I have:

MP40w
two GHL Mitras
protein skimmer
zeovit system
2 heaters
doser (not installed yet)
calcium reactor
pinpoint ph controller (not installed yet)
pinpoint calcium monitor (not installed yet)

I am inthe market for an ATO still

With all these equipments, is it worth it investing on an Apex since I already have the doser, pinpoints, GHLs and MP40 and they have their own controller already.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depends on how much of a "gear head" you are and how much you want to be "tied down" to your system...LOL!

If you have a switched powerbar, ie. American DJ Rackmount Power Centre, it'll be easy to turn equipment off for servicing the system/equipment.

If you want to have all control/monitoring points in one display, ie desk/laptop, tablet or smartphone and have alerts sent to you when parameters/settings drift out of range, if you are always "on the go" and have many parameters/items that need to be monitored, ie ATO/doser reservoir level, skimmer cup level, leak detectors, etc to give you a peace of mind, then the APEX is the route to go.

HTH


----------

